# Apprentice Questions



## aekastr (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello,

I have a question that hopefully someone from California could answer. 

I recently applied to the apprentice program in Orange County and past the exam and interview. I was placed in the 140th slot out of approximately over 200 according to them when I called. Well suffice to say I wont be called unless a miracle happens. 

My next avenue of approach was to get hired by a non union shop to accumulate hours, training/experience in the time being; but unfortunately, in order to be hired by them I would need to have an apprentice certificate issued by California according to the shops I have called. 

Is it possible to be hired by a company as an apprentice while going to school at the same time? 

Any advice, tips, stories that could help me out would be welcomed. FYI I have no experience.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi neighbor, I'm out of L.U. 477. Welcome to E.T. forum. Hang in there, apprentices get on jobs faster than journeymen, and get paid better than non-union shops every time. New jobs are starting all the time, and it shouldn't take too long before you're on one. You are in the NJATC program right? Enjoy going to school while you're not working. When you are going to school, and doing 8 hrs. it makes for long day's.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

To work for a non-Union shop you need a Electricians Trainee card.


----------



## aekastr (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you joebanana. 

The reason for me trying to work at a non union shop is that if I obtain experience and time I can ask for another interview with the NJATC coordinators and hopefully be placed higher on the list. I am determined to do what is necessary to be a proficient person in this trait. 

So my question is there are companies that are willing to hire me while I go to school with the trainee card? I am willing to even pay for the schooling myself since it is at a local community college.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's a link so you can better understand the trainee card. http://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/ecu/electricaltrainee.htm

I'm actually on the POE list for local 11, since I have my ET card I've been working for a electrical company for acouple months. It may take a while for my number to be called up but it can also take so long I would have to reapply.


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

If your attending an accredited school, I'm pretty sure they will provide you with an et card. I know at least with my place of employment (based in orange country), they will hire trainees, if they are hiring at all.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

I'm in local 441. Finishing up my first year. 

Been out of work for nearly a month. Trust me you don't want in this local anyway. They don't have nearly enough work. 

I'm planning my trip out of state to go visit other locals that will hopefully accept me


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

aekastr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question that hopefully someone from California could answer.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

U Mirin? said:


> I'm in local 441. Finishing up my first year.
> 
> Been out of work for nearly a month. Trust me you don't want in this local anyway. They don't have nearly enough work.
> 
> I'm planning my trip out of state to go visit other locals that will hopefully accept me


I'm looking at moving to the Reno area. From what I hear, they have alot of work, and the cost of living is cheaper then California. And they view can't be beat.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Math scores -- kill your application.

The IBEW prides itself on having squared away fellas.

Perfect algebra -- and the "power circle" -- see Ugly's -- are BIG helps.

Today's high schools -- flatly don't teach algebra to the average Joe.

Which is a shame.

Because, in our trade, algebra, trig, is ESSENTIAL.

Though most of the equations have been LONG been solved -- the apprentice needs to be 'hip' as to what's up.

So the tables and charts make sense.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

telsa said:


> Math scores -- kill your application.
> 
> The IBEW prides itself on having squared away fellas.
> 
> ...


Algebra is otherwise known as math course 1 and is a mandatory graduation requirement and taught in every high school in the United States of America. The only go-around is a GED diploma, although algebra is a part of it, a person could totally fail the algebra / trig portion and still obtain a GED, which is why my local has stopped accepting the GED in lieu of a H.S. diploma. 75% of 1st year apprentices with GEDs could not pass their 1st year.


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

Check out associated builders and contractors it's a indentured apprenticeship which is state certified. You get all the pay benifets of Union and a good education in either sylmar (la, Ventura office) or Anaheim (so cal office) I'm almost done in la Ventura. There's tons of free extra curricular stuff you can do and very knowledgable teachers. 
There's a few good big contractors that pull from there so there's plenty of work. 

http://www.abclaventura.org
Meets once a week and occasional Saturday's

http://www.abcsocal.org
Meets for two weeks strait every 6 months 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

